

Reasons to stop using JavaScript  - maus80
http://www.leaseweblabs.com/2013/07/10-very-good-reasons-to-stop-using-javascript/

======
grumblestumble
10/10 would troll/linkbait again.

------
onestone
This is the dumbest article I've seen on HN in quite some time.

------
lupinglade
Also 10 great reasons to replace JavaScript with a better language.

